# Help needed to install and play Recoil



## piscen21

Hello,
I have downloaded an image file of RECOIL game from Rapidshare site link. It is having type Disk Image and is of 715Mb size. Along wit the file they claimed that it will work for XP system also, all i need to do is to burn it to a CD using NERO. I have burned the file using NERO 8 to a 700Mb CD with overburn and external leadout option set.The burn is successful but i am not able to install or play the game.when i insert the CD it autoplays the Recoil menu where i can read the readme but can't install it.It first showed some virtual driver related mismatch in registry and then it is hanged .
Can you suggest how can i use the disk image file to install and play the game on windows XP.


----------



## koala

Recoil is a Win95/98 game from about 10 years ago, so have you tried running it in compatibility mode?

We don't support illegal downloads of games, but I can't find anywhere that is still selling it, so it could probably be considered as abandonware. As it's a Rapidshare download, make sure you scan your computer for viruses.


----------



## Zombee

Got the demo to work in Win 7, but no 3Dfx compatible card - had to use software acceleration, so it should work for the full game.
1. Install the game as Admin in win95 compatibility.
2. Search and change compatibility for any .exe you find in the Installed DIR - run these as ADMIN.
3. Rename all .dll's EXCEPT "messages.dll" and "msvcp50.dll" to .old or something like that.
4. Changes didn't take until I did a cold reboot of system (shutdown) - soft restart didn't work ( maybe dll's needed reload)???

That's it! - remember to use software acceleration unless your card is 3dfx compat.

I had it running on my old XP machine too - I think I just ran it in W95 compat mode.


----------

